# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Басни Крылова

## Lampada

http://rvb.ru/18vek/krylov/tocvol3.htm  -  *Все басни*  
__________________________________________________  _______________    http://sheba.spb.ru/lib/krylov01.htm  (*аудио* внизу страницы)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=27  *Любопытный* 
«Приятель дорогой, здорово! Где ты был?» —
«В кунсткамере, мой друг! Часа там три ходил;
Всё видел, высмотрел; от удивленья,
Поверишь ли, не станет ни уменья
Пересказать тебе, ни сил
Уж подлинно, что там чудес палата!
Куда на выдумки природа торовата!
Каких зверей, каких там птиц я не видал!
Какие бабочки, букашки,
Козявки, мушки, таракашки!
Одни как изумруд, другие как коралл!
Какие крохотны коровки!
Есть, право, менее булавочной головки!» —
«А видел ли слона? Каков собой на взгляд!
Я чай, подумал ты, что гору встретил?» —
«Да разве там он?» — «Там». — «Ну, братец, виноват:
Слона-то я и не приметил  
__________________________ http://sheba.spb.ru/lib/krylov16.htm (*аудио* внизу страницы)  *Осёл и Соловей* 
Осёл увидел Соловья
И говорит ему: «Послушай-ка, дружище!
Ты, сказывают, петь великий мастерище.
Хотел бы очень я
Сам посудить, твоё услышав пенье, 
Велико ль подлинно твоё уменье?».
Тут Соловей являть свое искусство стал:
Защёлкал, засвистал
На тысячу ладов, тянул, переливался;
То нежно он ослабевал
И томной вдалеке свирелью отдавался,
То мелкой дробью вдруг по роще рассыпался.
Внимало всё тогда
Любимцу и певцу Авроры:
Затихли ветерки, замолкли птичек хоры,
И прилегли стада.
Чуть-чуть дыша, пастух им любовался
И только иногда,
Внимая Соловью, пастушке улыбался.
Скончал певец. Осел, уставясь в землю лбом:
«Изрядно, — говорит, — сказать неложно,
Тебя без скуки слушать можно;
А жаль, что незнаком
Ты с нашим петухом;
Ещё б ты боле навострился,
Когда бы у него немножко поучился».
Услыша суд такой, мой бедный Соловей
Вспорхнул и — полетел за тридевять полей. 
Избави Бог и нас от этаких судей.  
__________________________________________  http://sheba.spb.ru/lib/krylov03.htm (*аудио* внизу страницы)  *Кукушка и Петух* 
«Как, милый Петушок, поёшь ты громко, важно!» —
«А ты, Кукушечка, мой свет,
Как тянешь плавно и протяжно:
Во всем лесу у нас такой певицы нет!» —
«Тебя, мой куманёк, век слушать я готова». —
«А ты, красавица, божусь,
Лишь только замолчишь, то жду я не дождусь,
Чтоб начала ты снова...
Отколь такой берётся голосок?
И чист, и нежен, и высок!..
Да вы уж родом так: собою невелички,
А песни — что твой соловей!» —
«Спасибо, кум; зато, по совести моей,
Поёшь ты лучше райской птички.
На всех ссылаюсь в этом я».
Тут Воробей, случась, примолвил им: «Друзья!
Хоть вы охрипните, хваля друг дружку, —
Все ваша музыка плоха!..»
За что же, не боясь греха,
Кукушка хвалит Петуха?
За то, что хвалит он Кукушку.  
_______________________________________

----------


## Lampada

http://sheba.spb.ru/lib/krylov02.htm (*аудио* внизу страницы)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=29  *Слон и Моська* 
По улицам Слона водили,
Как видно, напоказ.
Известно, что Слоны в диковинку у нас,
Так за Слоном толпы зевак ходили.
Отколе ни возьмись, навстречу Моська им.
Увидевши Слона, ну на него метаться,
И лаять, и визжать, и рваться;
Ну так и лезет в драку с ним.
«Соседка, перестань срамиться, —
Ей Шавка говорит, — тебе ль с Слоном возиться?
Смотри, уж ты хрипишь, а он себе идёт
Вперёд
И лаю твоего совсем не примечает. —
«Эх, эх! — ей Моська отвечает, —
Вот то-то мне и духу придает,
Что я, совсем без драки,
Могу попасть в большие забияки.
Пускай же говорят собаки:
«Ай, Моська! знать, она сильна,
Что лает на Слона!»

----------


## Lampada

http://sheba.spb.ru/lib/krylov06.htm (*аудио* внизу страницы)  *Лебедь, Щука и Рак*  
Когда в товарищах согласья нет,
На лад их дело не пойдёт,
И выйдет из него не дело, только мука.
Однажды Лебедь, Рак да Щука
Везти с поклажей воз взялись
И вместе трое все в него впряглись;
Из кожи лезут вон, а возу всё нет ходу!
Поклажа бы для них казалась и легка:
Да Лебедь рвётся в облака,
Рак пятится назад, а Щука тянет в воду.
Кто виноват из них, кто прав — судить не нам;
Да только воз и ныне там.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=31  http://sheba.spb.ru/lib/krylov08.htm   *Стрекоза и Муравей* 
Попрыгунья Стрекоза
Лето красное пропела;
Оглянуться не успела,
Как зима катит в глаза.
Помертвело чисто поле;
Нет уж дней тех светлых боле,
Как под каждым ей листком
Был готов и стол и дом.
Всё прошло: с зимой холодной
Нужда, голод настаёт;
Стрекоза уж не поёт;
И кому же в ум пойдёт
На желудок петь голодный!
Злой тоской удручена,
К Муравью ползет она:
«Не оставь меня, кум милый!
Дай ты мне собраться с силой
И до вешних только дней
Прокорми и обогрей!» —
«Кумушка, мне странно это:
Да работала ль ты в лето?» —
Говорит ей Муравей.
«До того ль, голубчик, было?
В мягких муравах у нас —
Песни, резвость всякий час,
Так что голову вскружило». —
«А, так ты...» — «Я без души
Лето целое всё пела». —
«Ты всё пела? Это дело:
Так поди же, попляши!»

----------


## Lampada

http://sheba.spb.ru/lib/krylov11.htm  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=32  *Квартет* 
Проказница-Мартышка,
Осёл,
Козёл
Да косолапый Мишка
Затеяли сыграть Квартет.
Достали нот, баса, альта, две скрипки
И сели на лужок под липки, —
Пленять своим искусством свет.
Ударили в смычки, дерут, а толку нет.
«Стой, братцы, стой! — кричит Мартышка. —
Погодите!
Как музыке идти? Ведь вы не так сидите.
Ты с басом, Мишенька, садись против альта,
Я, прима, сяду против вторы;
Тогда пойдет уж музыка не та:
У нас запляшут лес и горы!»
Расселись, начали Квартет;
Он все-таки на лад нейдёт.
«Постойте ж, я сыскал секрет? —
Кричит Осёл, — мы, верно, уж поладим,
Коль рядом сядем».
Послушались Осла: уселись чинно в ряд;
А все-таки Квартет нейдёт на лад.
Вот пуще прежнего пошли у них разборы
И споры,
Кому и как сидеть.
Случилось Соловью на шум их прилететь.
Тут с просьбой все к нему, чтоб их решить сомненье.
«Пожалуй, — говорят, — возьми на час терпенье,
Чтобы Квартет в порядок наш привесть:
И ноты есть у нас, и инструменты есть,
Скажи лишь, как нам сесть!» —
«Чтоб музыкантом быть, так надобно уменье
И уши ваших понежней, —
Им отвечает Соловей, —
А вы, друзья, как ни садитесь;
Всё в музыканты не годитесь».

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=25 
Читает Анатолий Папанов  *ВОРОНА И ЛИСИЦА *  
Уж сколько раз твердили миру, 
Что лесть гнусна, вредна; но только всё не впрок, 
И в сердце льстец всегда отыщет уголок. 
Вороне где-то бог послал кусочек сыру; 
На ель Ворона взгромоздясь, 
Позавтракать было совсем уж собралась, 
Да позадумалась, а сыр во рту держала. 
На ту беду, Лиса близёхонько бежала; 
Вдруг сырный дух Лису остановил: 
Лисица видит сыр, — 
Лисицу сыр пленил, 
Плутовка к дереву на цыпочках подходит; 
Вертит хвостом, с Вороны глаз не сводит 
И говорит так сладко, чуть дыша: 
«Голубушка, как хороша! 
Ну что за шейка, что за глазки! 
Рассказывать, так, право, сказки! 
Какие пёрышки! какой носок! 
И, верно, ангельский быть должен голосок! 
Спой, светик, не стыдись! 
Что ежели, сестрица, 
При красоте такой и петь ты мастерица, 
Ведь ты б у нас была царь-птица!» 
Вещуньина* с похвал вскружилась голова, 
От радости в зобу дыханье спёрло, — 
И на приветливы Лисицыны слова 
Ворона каркнула во всё вороньё горло: 
Сыр выпал — с ним была плутовка такова.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12 
Читает Игорь Ильинский  *ВОЛК И КОТ*  
Волк из лесу в деревню забежал,
Не в гости, но живот спасая;
За шкуру он свою дрожал:
Охотники за ним гнались и гончих стая.
Он рад бы в первые тут шмыгнуть ворота,
Да то лишь горе,
Что все ворота на запоре.
Вот видит Волк мой на заборе
Кота
И молит: "Васенька, мой друг! скажи скорее,
Кто здесь из мужичков добрее,
Чтобы укрыть меня от злых моих врагов?
Ты слышишь лай собак и страшный звук рогов!
Все это ведь за мной".- "Проси скорей Степана;
Мужик предобрый он",- Кот-Васька говорит.
"То так; да у него я ободрал барана".-
"Ну, попытайся ж у Демьяна".-
"Боюсь, что на меня и он сердит:
Я у него унес козленка".-
"Беги ж, вон там живет Трофим".-
"К Трофиму? Нет, боюсь и встретиться я с ним:
Он на меня с весны грозится за ягненка!"-
"Ну, плохо ж!- Но авось тебя укроет Клим!"-
"Ох, Вася, у него зарезал я теленка!"-
"Что вижу, кум! Ты всем в деревне насолил,-
Сказал тут Васька Волку,-
Какую ж ты себе защиту здесь сулил?
Нет, в наших мужиках не столько мало толку,
Чтоб на свою беду тебя спасли они.
И правы,- сам себя вини:
Что ты посеял - то и жни". 
1830

----------


## Lampada

*Крылов Иван Андреевич — Басни (аудиокнига)*_Исполнители:_
 Бокарева З., 
Литвинов Н., 
Грибов А., 
Ильинский И., 
Вишняков П.   Содержание: 1. Кукушка и Петух (0:30)  2. Ворона и Лисица (03:45)  3. Ларчик (05:43)  4. Волк и Ягнёнок (07:17)  5. Собачья дружба (09:46)  6. Мартышка и очки (12:52)  7. Лисица и Сурок (14:04)  8. Волк на псарне (15:34)  9. Слон на воеводстве (17:25)  10. Стрекоза и Муравей (18:44)  11. Слон и Моська (20:10)  12. Крестьянин и Работник (21:08)  13. Гуси (22:53)  14. Петух и жемчужное﻿ зерно (24:42)  15. Кот и повар (25:13)  16. Лягушка и вол (27:07)  17. Скворец (29:25)  18. Квартет (32:45)  19. Любопытный (34:51) 20. Лебедь, щука и рак (35:45)  21. Демьянова уха (36:26)  22. Тришкин кафтан (38:15)  23. Зеркало и Обезьяна (39:27)  24. Мышь и Крыса (40:16)  25. Волк и Журавль (40:51)  26. Котёнок и Скворец (42:00)  27. Лисица и виноград (43:42)  28.﻿ Две собаки (44:20)  29. Свинья под дубом (46:18)  30. Кошка и Соловей (47:42)  31. Лисица и Осёл (50:17)  32. Рыбья пляска (51:41)  33. Водопад и Ручей (53:31)  34. Прохожие и собаки (54:10)

----------


## Lampada

*ПЕТУХ И ЖЕМЧУЖНОЕ ЗЕРНО* 
Навозну кучу разрывая,
Петух нашел Жемчужное Зерно
И говорит: «Куда оно?
Какая вещь пустая!
Не глупо ль, что его высоко так ценят?
А я бы, право, был гораздо боле рад
Зерну ячменному: оно не столь хоть видно,
Да сытно». 
Невежи судят точно так:
В чем толку не поймут, то всё у них пустяк.

----------

